

Ask HN: How do stories get on to HN's RSS feed? - gnosis

I've begun noticing that some stories with very few votes (only 1 or 2 sometimes) make it on to the RSS feed.<p>Here are two examples:<p>3 points (2 votes):  http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1187729<p>2 points (1 vote): http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1187709<p>Why does this happen?<p>In answer to "How are stories ranked?" the FAQ says "On the front page, by points divided by a power of the time since they were submitted.  Stories on the new page and comments on the comments page are listed chronologically."<p>But what about the RSS feed?  If the same criteria is used as on the front page, is just one single quick vote enough to get a story in to the feed?
======
mbrubeck
The RSS feed is just the top 10 stories from the front page, so yes, the
criteria are the same, and one vote is often enough to (briefly) put a story
in the top 10.

~~~
gnosis
Thanks. Mystery solved.

